

Can SQL Injection Fool Speed Traps and Clear Your Record? - jmpe
http://hackaday.com/2014/04/04/sql-injection-fools-speed-traps-and-clears-your-record/#comments

======
jmpe
I changed the title to "Can [it be done]" because the article's title states
it as fact even though its effectiveness is questioned. I'm aware that this
deviates from HN guidelines but I don't want to submit clickbait.

